# Is it IBS?



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Is it IBS?*














View in iTunesPrice: FREECategory: MedicalUpdated: Jan 10, 2011Current Version: 1.51.5 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 0.3 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: Behavioral Health Associates of NC, Inc.© Behavioral Health Associates of NC, Inc.Rated 4+*Description*This application is a VERY BASIC symptom screener for Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Has your physician diagnosed you with IBS? Would you like to know what criteria they are using to do so? Have you had questions about your bowel habit and wonder if it might be Irritable Bowel Syndrome?'Is It IBS?' is a very short, FREE app that compares your symptom experience against the Rome III criteria for Irritable Bowel Syndrome. These criteria are what physicians and gastroenterologists use to diagnose IBS.Simply answer this short questionnaire and the app will tell you if your symptom experience is consistent with that of patients experiencing Irritable Bowel Syndrome. If you answer questions in a manner suggestive of IBS, the program will recommend another i-phone app to help you track your symptoms. If your answers are not suggestive of IBS the program will tell you this and you will be allowed to retake the questionnaire.Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.1 or later


----------



## Jocuri Noi (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> *Is it IBS?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------

